# How deep substrate for fluval spec V



## mrorange26 (Jul 3, 2013)

Was wondering How deep to do my substrate on my tank gonna be putting plants in etc.Im using JBL Manado.


----------



## xj4low (Jun 12, 2013)

I did about 2.5" at the far end and about 4" at the filter end. Just don't go over the little slot at the bottom of the filter or you will end up with it pulling in gravel into the filter chamber and not know of a good way to get it out.


----------



## mrorange26 (Jul 3, 2013)

What light are you using on it.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

That appears to be a Current LED+ fixture.


----------



## mrorange26 (Jul 3, 2013)

Ok thanks


----------



## xj4low (Jun 12, 2013)

somewhatshocked said:


> That appears to be a Current LED+ fixture.


Correct. It is a Current Satellight Freshwater LED+.

My stock Fluval light switch broke after only about 1.5 months and it would only do night time. Fluval did offer to ship another one when they get more stock in which wouldn't work for us.


----------

